# Timothy Treadwell



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Have any of you seen the film Grizzly Man or read the book The Grizzly Maze? I've just watched the film and have not started on the book. What a Knob he was! How did he not get eaten before he did!? I remember seeing him on TV here and there and remember when he was killed but didn't know much about him.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Knob? Yeah Matt, this guy was waaaay out there. Your right. How he made it as long as he did is beyond me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Some people aspire to greatness others are destined to become crap.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Some people aspire to greatness others are destined to become crap.


Bugger it, sounds like me!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Should I inquire as to which side of that statement you are refering to ??


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No Don I'm nothing special!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Some people aspire to greatness others are destined to become crap.


a fine quote by Sir Don.

For the 87.456 % of the population of Alaska they agree with you....who, in thier right mind would live amoung the griz as he did ???? Not me and I kinda think you would not either Matt. They only left him alone as long as they because they were well fed and he did not push it...however the one that did was weak and well..found a easy meal. To bad for the bear.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> No Don I'm nothing special!


Oh come now. We think you are. No really, I seriously mean that Matt. I enjoy our exchanges. You don't have to change the world top be a great person, just live a good life(pun intended) and treat others with kindness and respect.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Oh come now. We think you are. No really, I seriously mean that Matt. I enjoy our exchanges. You don't have to change the world top be a great person, just live a good life(pun intended) and treat others with kindness and respect.


Thank you Don. Sorry wasn't the happiest bunny in the world last night!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

UTJlr6xVxKc[[/MEDIA]


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Thank you Don. Sorry wasn't the happiest bunny in the world last night!


Why Matt ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> UTJlr6xVxKc[[/MEDIA]


Are you trying to post a video Brian ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> UTJlr6xVxKc[[/MEDIA]


This is what I get when I try to look at my profile page.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Why Matt ?


Sometimes it feels like the world is out to get you! Goodlife thats a p%@? take!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear it Matt, Keep your chip up.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wa out in th back yard and think I stepped in Timothy Treadwells cousin(once ((re))moved)


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Sorry to hear it Matt, Keep your chip up.


Thank you. It'll be alright.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Don...you got it.

I posted it and then this came up after I posted it. I tried to edit it but I would not let me...so I left it.

While looking up Tim Treadwell I came accross a funny video of a guy taking salmon from a Brown bear ( a large griz for those who do not know ).

Anyhow...that was the attempt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I watched Grizzly Man again with Roberta as she hadn't seen it, she was feeling sad for him as he must of had problems! Difference between Man and Woman I think he was a ******** and she felt sorry for him!







She was calling him an ******** by the end of it though!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

That guy was nuts I agree I guess the only reason they didn't eat him sooner was that they had plenty of food but when it started running low well you know the rest.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

The only real problem I had was the fact a bear had to be killed. People do what they want to do...and if you want to try and prove bears are kind and gentle be ready to invited to dinner.

In the right situation...any of those brown bears would attack. You did not notice he did this amoung black bears.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Sometimes people go of the deep end with they're beliefs, extremists if you will. Tim was obviously an "enviro/anit-hunter" as you seen in the film. On more than one occasion, ruining a hunt. I think he was crazy. I think the whole thing started with "save the bears" but escilated into trying to be a bear. Nuts. I don't feel sorry for what happened, it was just a matter of time before he met a bear that was old, weak and hungry. I am surprised that he lasted over one season. Grizzlies are a dangerous critter, read any account of run-ins with them in the 1800's. Dangerous critters must be respected as such. Tim lost that after the first few encounters. Its the same as rogue grizzlies - if you lose your fear, be it of man or grizzly, you will be taken out. In the end, did he realized how wrong he was?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> Sometimes people go of the deep end with they're beliefs, extremists if you will. Tim was obviously an "enviro/anit-hunter" as you seen in the film. On more than one occasion, ruining a hunt. I think he was crazy. I think the whole thing started with "save the bears" but escilated into trying to be a bear. Nuts. I don't feel sorry for what happened, it was just a matter of time before he met a bear that was old, weak and hungry. I am surprised that he lasted over one season. Grizzlies are a dangerous critter, read any account of run-ins with them in the 1800's. Dangerous critters must be respected as such. Tim lost that after the first few encounters. Its the same as rogue grizzlies - if you lose your fear, be it of man or grizzly, you will be taken out. In the end, did he realized how wrong he was?


Maybe he did but only when he was being eaten as he was that stupid!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He was definitly an extremist, in the realm of stupidity he wore the crown. I agree, that he was lucky that he lived here as long as he did. I don't find what he did amazing at all, lucky would be a better description. The only reason it is on TV is that no one wants to accept that a person could be that stupid for that long.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I wa out in th back yard and think I stepped in Timothy Treadwells cousin(once ((re))moved)


 Holy crap !! (pun intended)


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

My wife was boo-hooing about the idiot and I told her cry for the bear it was smarter. The guy was a total moron. I saw him on a show when he was throwing rocks at tourists for taking pictures of the bears. What a D-bag. I'm with OAC, don't destroy an animal because of instinctive abilities. Just my .02......


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> My wife was boo-hooing about the idiot and I told her cry for the bear it was smarter. The guy was a total moron. I saw him on a show when he was throwing rocks at tourists for taking pictures of the bears. What a D-bag. I'm with OAC, don't destroy an animal because of instinctive abilities. Just my .02......


Both of you are right it was his own fault they ate him!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I did like the footage of him messing with the fox. However... He/they play it up as if those fox were just comming up to play with him...what they do not show is he teaching to act like that with food.

Would I like to view and study bears sure....but cohabitate with them no way.

I wonder what was the last thing to go through his mind....besides a tooth.


----------

